# Diaper Safari -Funniest Diapering Moments- Giveaway! CLOSED- Congrats Lolliegee



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sponsored by Diaper Safari

*Lolliegee, Fyrebloom, & MommyLibrarian: Posts #13, 32, & 30 you have won! I will be PMing you to get your info. Congrats! -Chris*

Below is a partial screenshot of the Sequence Generator from Random.org. Each post has a number, and each is entered into the generator to get a random and fair sequence. The top number is our first place. Post #13 is our top and winning post.









*Diaper Safari Giveaway!*

Anyone with a kid has been there. We all have them- the funny diaper stories. Its ok to laugh! *Share your funniest diaper stories* with MDC & Diaper Safari to be automatically entered to win a Best Bottom Starter Pack, compliments of Diaper Safari.

Diaper Safari is offering the Best Bottom Value Pack, ($28.80 value) shown below to *3 MDC winners!*



*Entry:*


Share your funniest diaper story in a reply post to this thread. (mandatory for entry)
Thank Diaper Safari on Facebook for this Giveaway. (optional)
 

*THREE MDC MOMS WILL WIN!*



*Details: *


This contest will run from 8/11/11 to 8/18/11, closing at 5pm PST. 
MDC will announce the winners in this thread and send the winners PM to notify them.
All posts will be entered into Random.org's Random sequence generator. The first 3 posts in the random sequence will be our winners. 
You must be a member of MDC. 
You must have at leaset 7 Posts to be considered for this prize. 
This contest is open to residents of the United States and Canada.
If you like this contest, show some love to our sponsors on Facebook. 

Looking forward to some great stories!

Thanks,

Chris Elias

MDC Staff


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

When DS was 4mo, he had a bad case of diarrhea. We had been trying to get an appointment with his ped the entire day, but they were booked solid. About an hour before closing, the secretary called to say there was an opening, but that we had to be there in 15 min to get the appt. Since the office was 10 min away, we had to run out the door. I grabbed the diaper bag, and rushed out the door. Of course,while at the peds office, ds in his state had another "explosive episode." I reached for another diaper, and of course, in our rush, I hadn't noticed that there weren't any diapers in the diaper bag! Miraculously, his diaper cover was still clean(no extras of those either!) and I had to use ds's spare change of clothes as a makeshift diaper insert. Needless to say, when the ped saw him, she was a little surprised at "our choice" of diaper, but hey, a mama's gotta do what a mama's gotta do, right?


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I was working at a campus daycare and was taking care of a 3 mo baby who (as it turns out) had diarrhea. He had a huge explosion while I was holding him between my legs on the floor. I got him all cleaned up and my shift was over so I left for class. It wasn't until I got into the classroom with better lighting that I saw I had poop stains all over my pants and no choice but to finish class before I could change my clothes.


----------



## ms_quoted (Nov 17, 2008)

When my youngest was still a newborn I found myself locked out of our vehicle at a convenient store (I know- not very convenient, huh?) Since it was suppose to be a short trip I had only packed one diaper cover and one fitted diaper. Thanks to breastfeeding- my little guy stayed pretty content as we waited for the locksmith but, also thanks to breastfeeding







, he had a couple full diapers during the wait as well. With no other choice, I had to harness my inner MacGyver and made a makeshift diaper out of a postpartum pad with the remaining diaper cover. I had kind of forgotten about the last-resort diaper, until I got home and DH took the baby into the bedroom to get changed from where I hear him questionably say, "Honey?"


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

When my son was about 18 months old, I learned the REAL reason that people might be so fond of snaps (over velcro). My son was playing in the playroom, and I was around the corner in the office on the computer. I suddenly heard the dog eating something... in the playroom. I walked around the corner to find that my son had pooped, taken off his diaper (APLIX), and was now sitting on the floor picking poop out of his diaper and feeding it to the dog. Both dog and child seemed very content with this new arrangement. But in our most recent cover upgrade, we went with snaps in an attempt to avoid any more incidents of canine/toddler fecal bliss in our house.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

When my dd was about 4 months old, we were in the process of moving. We were down to picking up the last random bits at the old place and most everything else was at our new place. Including.. all our diapers! Of course she had to have a poopy diaper and desperately needed a change. I did manage to find a prefold. Prefolds are just always EVERYWHERE! I also found one of those little bloomers things that come with just about every baby girl dress (and we never use, of course, that would cover up the cute diaper!) So I figured I could rig that into a cover some how. As for waterproofing.. a plastic bag somehow, perhaps?! Then I discovered duct tape! Of course when you're moving you always have loads of tape. So I lined the entire inside of those bloomers with duct tape and laid the prefold in there. I do remember that it didn't leak. But I can't give myself too much credit because I also don't remember if she had even had a chance to pee in it or not, ha! The experience did teach me that whenever, whereever, I can ALWAYS rig up an emergency dipe. (I've had instances of scouring goodwill for supplies... pair of only slightly-too-big undies to hold the prefold in place, and fleece pants! Beats having to buy a pack of sposies!)


----------



## crunchymommato4 (Apr 25, 2011)

A few weeks ago we had to travel 14 hours away to look for houses. Because we were going to be gone for a week I thought (wrongly!!) that we should just get a pack of sposies for the week since we wouldn't have access to washing machines. Exactly one hour on the road.....and the 5 month old has a BLOW OUT! All over him up to his neck, all over the car seat insert...EVERYWHERE. We pull over, clean him up, remove the car seat insert, and get back on the road. Two hours later...he did it again!!!!! At this point I am swearing at the sposies. He had two blow outs every single day the ENTIRE trip!!! Never once have we had a blow out in cloth...needless to say, when we leave this week to move into our new home he will be wearing the cloth!!!


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Dec 7, 2008)

Chris was still having breastfed poopy when he first learned to stand. One morning I heard the sound of velcro being pulled open, and I ran into the nursery *just* in time to see him swinging the dipe around his head. Breastfed poopy slung off it in wide arcs around the room. It covered EVERYTHING. But it smelled like fresh baked bread. *cringe* LOL (That's when we learned the importance of SNAPS!!! lol


----------



## Momma Mandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok.. so my 1st child (mr.K) was about 3 weeks old... and I was changing his bum on the change table.. I was all ready.. until I lifted his bum and he projectile pooped across the room and it hit the wall.. I kid you not the wall was about 4 feet away.. and I was laughing and crying all at the same time... My son looked at me as if I'd lost my mind.. I had no idea that poop could be that "pressurized "

and with my daughter who is currently 10 months .... I once changed her bum on my lap while I was getting a pedi..  and I changed that poppy bum like a seasoned pro and my daughter didnt make a peep  and the lady giving me the pedi was very impressed .....

Please pick our name !! We need some new Fluff !!!!


----------



## OceanDoula (Jul 2, 2008)

When my son was a few weeks old I was at a mom and baby group and he needed to be changed but the washroom was being used so I pulled out a changing pad and began to change him on the sofa. I had just laid the fresh diaper under his bottom when the poop began to spray. To keep the poop from getting all over the sofa I did what any good mom does I put my hand over his butt. Both my son and I were covered with poop but not a drop landed on the sofa. Thank goodness the mom and baby group had a clothing exchange and I was able to find clean clothes for us both.


----------



## Megan Nix (Aug 15, 2011)

My first daughter was born in June in CA. It was a really hot day and my husband had just setup one of the big portable pools in our backyard. My daughter was about three weeks old and in full breastfeeding mode! My husband wanted to take her for a swim so I went to get a new diaper to put on her just in case. He yelled, "don't worry about it babe, she will only be in for a few minutes". I urged him to consider the diaper but he assured me I was overreacting. I had no idea what the term "blowout" would mean until that day.

My husband took of her diaper and held her close to his chest. One minute later he screams get a towel...quick. I look over and see him holding the baby outside the pool wall, poop flowing! His chest was covered in poop along with plenty mixing quickly in with the water.

All I could do was smile, grab the baby and throw him a towel. He decided to drain the pool!


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

When my daughter was 4 months old we took a road trip. One stop on the road trip was the Opryland hotel. We parked far away and took the kids in to check out the atriums. Eventually I heard ominous rumblings from the sling. Once I got her into a bathroom I saw that her tights were victim to the bm and I had forgotten the diaper bag in the car! We had nothing on us so I cranked out some of the paper towels to make a semi- absorbent pad and another strip of paper towels was folded to tie the whole thing on. Several women who passed by during the process got a chuckle from my trouble.


----------



## lolliegee (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got so many being a mother of five...duct-taping diapers together, blow-outs in the car seat on a long trip, etc...but I think the funniest is not so much what happened with the diaper itself, but the person changing it. My niece (at the time she was 11) was changing my then 1 1/2 year old's stinky diaper. For some reason she loved changing diapers and called herself the "diaper fairy". She would change his diapers whenever she came over. This particular time I'm thinking of though, after changing the diaper (it was a disposable), she rolled it up to dispose of it and then proceeded to sniff it deeply. "Ahhhhhh", she said, "smells so good." She was such a kook!

Would love to win this as we're trying to convert the youngest to cloth diapers!


----------



## dds07 (Apr 20, 2008)

When my daughter was only a few months old, I had her on the changing table, and was talking on my cell phone with my mom via speaker phone, which was sitting near her feet. As soon as the diaper came off, she had an explosive breast-fed baby poop- yes, aimed straight for the phone. "Um, mom, you just got pooped on, I have to go." I had to take the entire phone apart to clean out all that yellow poo from in between all the buttons! Yuck!! Lesson learned- no phone on the changing table.


----------



## juliabell (May 21, 2010)

Being new parents, I have a plethora of poop stories. But the funniest story was a few days after we came home from the hospital. We were up in the early morning hours changing a diaper (when it was all still new and exciting) and since we were still getting the hang of prefolds it was taking us a little longer than it should to change our new son's diaper. He started peeing, which wasn't the first time, but somehow it angled up and he started peeing on himself in the face! I felt so bad since no doubt he got some in his mouth but I was laughing too hard in my exhausted state to really do anything about it. That was a learning experience for sure, and has only happened once!


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

oh, I'm sure others can relate, but.....it was a typical hot summer day and I actually got my boy down for a nap! he had on a popular - velcro only one size diaper on and nothing else. It was just too hot! Well, LUCKY LUCKY MEE!!! Ran an errand and left the kids with daddy - only to come home and to a scowling papa. What's the big deal? Well, apparently my son woke up to a poopy diaper and figured out real quick how easy it is to get that dirty thing off. We don't want to think about what happened next, b/c there was literally crap smeared on every rail of his crib, the wall behind it, and yes, even the ceiling. i would have assumed my husband was greatly exaggerating, but he took pictures to be sure i couldn't doubt how extreme this incident was


----------



## Bugs2Belle (Aug 16, 2011)

Used to this this was a really funny story, but I see it's happened to quite a few people  Was holding my youngest (4 wks) and heard a poo -- waited for the 2nd round, but nothing came so I went to change him. My oldest (2 yrs) wanted to come watch so he was standing next to me. I took off the diaper, wiped, and had his legs lifted to put the clean diaper on, and all of the sudden. . .poo explosion!! I swear the stuff traveled at least 4 feet! It was all over the changing table, the floor, the door, and yes, it was all over my 2 year old.


----------



## daciadoo (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to take my baby in the bathroom with me in the mornings when I showered because my then 2 1/2 year old was such a big helper when she woke up. I was constantly worried about her picking up the baby and carrying her or feeding her things she shouldn't be aka chocolate chips, apricot pits, rocks, things she found around the house, etc. I'd stick the baby in her car seat and look out at her every so often to make sure she was doing okay. I heard my oldest daughter, ahem, the helper, come in the bathroom. I peeked out and she was being good, just talking to HER baby. I hurried and finished up in the shower. Both girls were happy and seemed to be fine. The big helper announced, "Mommy, I changed Kassi's diaper all by myself." I looked down and saw that she had taken off the old diaper and the baby was dressed and happy. Everything looked fine until I went to pick up the baby to move her. Instantly poop gushed down out of her shorts and all over me and everything else. Her sister took off the old diaper but didn't put a new one on. She just pulled her shorts back on afterward. You couldn't tell there was no diaper on until I moved her and of course she had pooped after her diaper was removed. Needless to say we all needed another bath after that and I was late for work. Gotta love all those Big Helpers!


----------



## umpquafish (Jul 8, 2010)

I used to teach preschool and was working with the toddlers. There was one boy, nearly three, who was a notorious pooper with a big appetite. I watched him eat chicken strip after chicken strip at lunch one day. He promptly had a monster poop. I changed him and three minutes later had to change him again. All wrapped up in his overalls, I brought him down from the changing table, changed another kiddo, and saw the boy walking down the hallway, trailing poop. It had filled his diaper, managed to get past his shirt and was coming out from between the straps of his overalls!


----------



## marsmolly (Aug 15, 2011)

My daugher is really fighting potty training, The other day she told me she was naked andhad to poop and I said 'ok lets go to the potty'. She said NOOOO and grabbed a diaper and laid down in it and tried to put it on herself so she could poo in it..haha so much for potty training!


----------



## vrclay (Jun 12, 2007)

On a recent vacation, I decided I would take my cloth diapers. We had a layover and barely made the 2nd plane. Our luggage (with our diaper stash) did not. We arrived at our airport hotel with only 1 clean diaper. I had 6 dirty ones. We were not renting a car until the next morning so we were stuck without diapers. I rinsed out the pockets, dried them with the hairdryer and ordered additional hand towels from houskeeping. We now have 6 hand towels courtesy of the Denver Airport Crowne Plaza. PS - they worked great!


----------



## bluekangaroo2 (May 26, 2011)

My husband told me before our son was born that he was sure that the baby's poop would come in neat, clean little packages. I laughed, having changed many diapers before as a child care provider, and said, "buddy, you wait." Our son was only a few days old and I was still somewhat bedbound. He took the baby into the nursery to change his diaper. A moment or two later I heard "LAURA!" and bolted out of bed because of how urgent his call sounded. In the process of getting ready to change the diaper, my husband of course holds the baby's legs up, thus providing a perfect firing position. We later coined the incident the "sniper rifle" incident...there was poop clean from the changing table to four feet away on the carpet! It was disturbing and amazing simultaneously.


----------



## drmom21 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, I'm the only person in my family into natural parenting and I'm new to cloth diapering, so my sisters are learning something new from me every time they see me and I tell them plenty of stories over the phone. So one day I was at my sister's house changing my babies diaper. I picked up the baby and caught his poop in my hand. I was quick with the hand but not with the changing being a newbie.

I sat there in shock that the newborn just pooped and me and my sister looked at me like, "what's she gonna do now with her crazy natural parenting antics." I said, don't just sit there, help me!, She said she thought it was part of the natural parenting process that she needed to learn about. She didn't know that I didn't want the baby to poop in my hand. IMAGINE THAT! We still laugh about that, even though she was not happy about the poop on her sofa. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## drmom21 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is funny!


----------



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

My parents visited us when our son was about 10 weeks old. They graciously offered to babysit him for a couple hours at their hotel while my husband and I went to grab a meal together.

I left them with the usual supplies- bottle of breastmilk, a fresh diaper cover, two prefolds, flannel wipes, and a wetbag.

When we returned from our dinner, we were surprised to see our kiddo wearing a newspaper covered in duct tape with a sock inside. Turns out he blew through the two diapers we left for him during the first hour! So, my engineer father, always up for a challenge, fashioned a diaper for him out of USA Today, one of his tube socks, and some tape in their truck's toolbox. I'm not sure why they didn't just run out for a pack of 'sposies in a pinch like that, but I have to say, I was impressed with the ingenuity.

Other than an ink-stained bottom, the makeshift diaper actually worked great!  Though, I'm not sure the editors at USA Today would appreciate how their publication was used. hahaha


----------



## pohaha (Nov 14, 2007)

One day we turned the couch over to play. My husband removed out toddler son's cloth diaper after a pee, but failed to put one back on (since we also practiced part time elimination communication...dad was confident that all would be well). So our little buy was sitting on dad's lap inside the turned-over sofa when I jumped in for an extra-exciting peek-a-boo. And I literally scared the potato pancakes out of him. All over daddy's lap. On bare skin. Dad kept yelling at me to get a towel but I was laughing so hard I was just trying not to pee my pants.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I think my BEST diaper "situation" had to be when Ben and Lachlann decided to poop at the same time and I only had one diaper with me. So I am checking out of Walmart and one diaper is seeping out the side and the other child is walking with his legs as wide as possible yelling I have a POOP!!!! The Ladies room cleared out when I started to try to clean them up without crying!

This is not funny at the time but in hindsight I am amazed that I handled it without a total breakdown.


----------



## CaraMama (Aug 17, 2011)

My dad was carrying a friend's baby in church when she had a major explosive poo. It came out of her diaper in a fountain, filling the pockets of Dad's sports coat. I don't think I've seen him wear a sports coat since...


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Clearly I'm not alone with the poop fountain experience!

When my son was about a week old, DH and I were cuddling with him on the bed after we'd taken off his dirty diaper (he'd just pooped, so it was safe for us to have him sans diaper, right?). We were admiring our squishy little naked baby and experiencing the perfect, idyllic, new family moment. I laid him on the bed between DH and I, and he suddenly tensed up, lifted both legs in the air, and shot a solid stream of poop directly at DH.

It was like someone had busted open a fire hydrant. I saw it happening as if in slow motion and couldn't react in time to block it or redirect the flow. All DH could do was yell, "Oh! Oh!" as he got splattered with the mess. It seemed to go on foreverAfter the pooping stopped, DS immediately fell into a deep sleep as if the incredible poop had used every ounce of energy in his body.


----------



## MommyLibrarian (Aug 18, 2011)

I cloth diaper 2 boys, 23 months and 10 months. Having 2 in diapers in a challenge to say the least. I started cloth diapering when DS1 was about 7 months old. One morning, I put on his new aplix cover with the prefold just laid inside and put him in his crib for a nap while I ran to the store. Hubby was home to "babysit". When I came back home, DS1 has stripped off his new diaper and was standing in his crib buck naked. That was when I learned that diapers need to be covered. He had never tried to take off a disposable diaper, so I didn't think he would figure it out so quickly. Needless to say, when I started growing my stash, I switched to snaps.


----------



## archersmama (Aug 18, 2011)

This summer my kiddos and I were playing outside. I had to run in the house to get the laundry from the washing machine to hang on the line. My 5 year old runs in the house to tell me that his baby brother had pooped and "Archer was so stinky that flies were buzzing around him!!!" I ran outside to find my youngest who went from zero to poop-tastrophy (the kind that leaves you shaking your head and wondering where to start) in a matter of minutes and sure enough that poor kid had flies buzzing around him. Ahh the joys of being a mommy.


----------



## fyrebloom (Jun 12, 2006)

So when my twins were about 18 months old they hit me with some twingenuity. One day I found some poop on the floor. Well sure enough there was one of my daughters with her diaper unsnapped. I cleaned up the mess and put her in a new diaper. Not 10 min later I hear my son yell out "MAMA, the twins are playing with poop" I go into the room where they were and they were indeed playing with poop, but they were both in diapers still! I checked their diapers, nothing there! Then it dawned on me and I removed one, sure enough, just one little skid. They girls had been reaching into each other's diapers to get the poop out!


----------



## Jenjenmn (Aug 18, 2011)

We were about to sit down for dinner and I hear this grunting noise coming from the bathroom off of the kitchen. Upon further inspection I find our red in the face two year old sitting on the bathroom floor. Since we are working on potty training I couldn't help, but ask..

"Hey kiddo, you um.. pooping?"

She replies "NO"

Bewildered, I ask "you lying?"

Her response: "Yes" and she proceeds to *ROAR* (like a LION) in my face


----------



## CourtBChase (Sep 11, 2006)

When my daughter was first potty training, we were visiting a friends house, and I noticed that she seemed to be suddenly very serious and focused, while playing at the music table with her friends. Knowing this was often an early warning sign of a poop, I ran over to get her diaper off and get her to the potty before she started. I quickly unsnapped the diaper, and in the process flung the poop (which she had apparently already done) across the room. Ack!! I had just been bragging about how few accidents she had been having, too. Girlie thought it was hysterical, and to this day whenever we visit said friend's house, will retell the story of how she "pooped on the floor".


----------



## tracyrox27 (Aug 18, 2011)

Was trying to get the hang of diapering a boy after having had 6 girls and he took aim at his oldest sister and then like a scud missle he shifted his aim for his baby sister and fired! Her jaw dropped as he peed all over her new outfit she had put on in celebration of his birth! She managed to quiver out "He peed me. He peed my clothes. He peed my leg too." A few weeks later I caught her squatting over his head and asked what she was doing. She answered, "I pee him back!!" I managed to stop her before she showered him!


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drmom21*
> 
> Well, I'm the only person in my family into natural parenting and I'm new to cloth diapering, so my sisters are learning something new from me every time they see me and I tell them plenty of stories over the phone. So one day I was at my sister's house changing my babies diaper. I picked up the baby and caught his poop in my hand. I was quick with the hand but not with the changing being a newbie.
> 
> I sat there in shock that the newborn just pooped and me and my sister looked at me like, "what's she gonna do now with her crazy natural parenting antics." I said, don't just sit there, help me!, She said she thought it was part of the natural parenting process that she needed to learn about. She didn't know that I didn't want the baby to poop in my hand. IMAGINE THAT! We still laugh about that, even though she was not happy about the poop on her sofa. Ignorance is bliss!


Drmom21

LOLOLOL. This reminds me of when my younger brother was born. My father, still very much an inexperienced diaper changer was forced to change my little brother's diaper. In the middle of the change, my brother decided to go #2. My dad panicked! Rather than reach for the ready-to-go clean diaper next to him, he swiftly placed his hand underneath. My mother and I heard a scream. "LYDIA!!!!!" We came running. My mom sure that something was horribly wrong with the baby. My father stood there with his cupped hand, completely mortified. The funniest part was that the poop was perfectly formed like a serving of soft-serve ice cream.

We busted up laughing. He was fuming at that point. "Well dont just stand there," he said. We called him Foster Freeze for weeks.

Chris


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

Pssst ....

I thought there were three winners? Shouldn't the first three posts that meet the requirements all win? So ... 13, 32, and 25?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Elias28*
> 
> Sponsored by Diaper Safari
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Elias28 (Feb 28, 2011)

You are right! THANK YOU.

Fyrebloom & MommyLibrarian are our other two winners. You will be receiving PMs so that we can coordinate the shipment of your prize.

Congrats!


----------



## MommyLibrarian (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I really had won. I didn't see the 7 post requirement until after I entered. Congrats to Partaria....that story deserves to win.


----------

